# BC Tsunami Warning !



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Following a powerful earthquake and after shocks, there is a tsunami warning for Alaska and the BC coast !!!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

This is serious. Good luck BC. Stay safe.

https://www.emergencyinfobc.gov.bc.ca

https://www.emergencyinfobc.gov.bc.ca/tsunami-warning-coastal-areas-of-bc-jan-23-2018-at-0135am/



> January 23, 2018 at 3:16 am
> 
> This information is preliminary and may change rapidly. Listen to local officials and visit National Tsunami Warning Center for more information.
> 
> ...


Also see:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/alaska-earthquake-tsunami-1.4499558

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/tsunam...r-large-earthquake-hits-near-alaska-1.3771391

http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/magnitude-8-2-triggers-tsunami-warning-in-b-c-and-alaska

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/index_e.html?prov=bc


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The warning was lifted this morning early.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

It's good that people are paying attention when these things happen, living at sea level in West Vancouver I'm always asking myself how much could English Bay rise.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> It's good that people are paying attention when these things happen, *living at sea level* in West Vancouver I'm always asking myself *how much *could English Bay rise.


You should probably be asking yourself "when" not "how"


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

It seems like there are risks no matter where you live. I remember being in Alberta while forest fires were raging and wondering if the wind directions changed, would we have to evacuate.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Indeed everyone should at least have an evacuation plan. Gas stations will jam immediately so you'd be wise to keep a spare jug at home to fill up first. You should know the choke points in your evacuation route and the alternative routes. Waze is a proven app for navigating evacuations. I was involved in the chat between officials and Waze map editors during recent Quebec floods and it worked well. I keep a duffle bag ready to go but I know most people still think that's overkill.

More and more people are taking emergency prep seriously after recent California fires, mudslides, Hawaii ICBM false alarm. What do you mean Hawaii and Canada don't have any missile defence? What do you mean insurance doesn't cover acts of war? There's lots of good resources online. You'd be wise to review your insurance for natural disaster policies often. Read somewhere 50% of BC lower mainland have earthquake insurance.. you'd be surprised what's excluded in the fine print.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

m3s said:


> You should probably be asking yourself "when" not "how"


Yes I do have a plan 3 minutes from my place the major shopping center upper decks will put me 40-60 feet above high water.
I would not need to drive and believe it would be useless.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Good tips, m3s. I keep a "go bag" ready ... backpack with some essentials. I live in a major earthquake zone and they say that when the big one comes here, it will totally destroy the city and collapse many buildings.

I also keep several liters of water at home. I probably should have a bit more. Additionally, candles, batteries, radio, NOAA weather band radio.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's hard to watch, but it might be useful to watch videos from various Asian tsunami events (especially Japan). They're all over youtube.

What's instructive about these is you get a sense of how rising water levels happen. The tsunami is not just one giant wave that comes and washes in. The water level creeps upward, and many people think the sirens and warnings are exaggerating the situation. The key takeaway I had from the Japanese videos was that once those sirens start blaring (or SMS alerts), you absolutely must escape to high land. There is no time to second guess it, or think it's a false alarm. You can't just look at the coast and rivers and determine everything is fine.

Amazing videos, check them out. The water levels just build, my jaw dropped when I first saw them.

My Android phone also has, under Settings | More | Emergency broadcasts, settings to enable various threats (extreme, severe). Make sure all of these are turned on.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> Yes I do have a plan 3 minutes from my place the major shopping center upper decks will put me 40-60 feet above high water.
> I would not need to drive and believe it would be useless.


That sounds right. Expect to live off what you carry for up to 72 hrs before official help arrives. Water and shelter from elements are the most critical. It takes up to a day for officials to mobilize and then they can be overwhelmed a few days. I would have a backpack with simple things like water, outer shell, first aid.. good thing with a shopping center it's probably full of supplies



james4beach said:


> My Android phone also has, under Settings | More | Emergency broadcasts, settings to enable various threats (extreme, severe). Make sure all of these are turned on.


iOS has Government Alerts under notifications but the Canadian government doesn't seem to use them. I was in a tornado warning zone and got the Canadian emergency broadcast on radio/tv but not my smartphone.. In the US I get them by default. I've received US hurricane/tornado warnings via smartphone even at night when my phone notifications are set to "do not disturb"


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

james4beach said:


> It's hard to watch, but it might be useful to watch videos from various Asian tsunami events (especially Japan). They're all over youtube.


If there's one thing I learned from some of those videos it's run like f*ck if the water recedes from the beach. The people in the know ran like hell away off the beach whereas others stayed on the beach checking out this interesting phenomenon.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

CBC reported it will be mandatory for Canadian phone companies to send emergency text messages starting in April.. people slept through the Tsunami warning in BC. Not sure why we don't use the government alert system build into major smartphones like the US


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

My wife and I don't have an emergency bug-out-bag. It is one of those tasks that I never got around to. Today, I googled what I should put in a home made kit but much of what I found was prepared by survivalists - recommendations included things like sleeping bag and tent, handguns, rifles and walkie-talkies. 

The Canadian Red Cross sells a two person deluxe emergency kit for $122. https://products.redcross.ca/product/1177/crc-deluxe-disaster-preparedness-kit-2-person Does anybody have one of these? Is it a worthwhile investment or are you better off building your own?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> CBC reported it will be mandatory for Canadian phone companies to send emergency text messages starting in April.. people slept through the Tsunami warning in BC. Not sure why we don't use the government alert system build into major smartphones like the US


On the other hand, health professionals suggest not keeping cell phones in the bedroom. They have a point -- it's hard enough to get good sleep these days.


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

My cell phone is off the night for the same reason also. 
My main reason to have cell phone is for the emergency call (especially for winter road).) and I'm very light user.

Is it able to modify the sounds of siren? 
Making a different call like General warning sounds (to look up the emergency notification site, email / cell notification, prepare etc.),
Near tunami sound (need to go higher place immediately) etc. 
If those sirens are using internationally, then local & traveler will recognize the current significant events and that lead to act promptly. (Need some training),
It's important knowing the risk of the area, avoid traveling the higher risks of the season etc.
and....Notification system needs includes home phone. ( for senior / no internet, no cell)

Several quake survivors mentioned about this.
They had experienced disruption of electricity by the big earthquake for many days.
If the electricity is still working after the big events then fill it up the water in bathtub & washing machine or any fillable container would be very useful later on. 
(wash up, flush the toilet etc.)



This site has many useful information.
(Secure your space, method of securing the furniture etc., detail of planning etc.)

- Plan NOW to respond after an earthquake:
https://www.earthquakecountry.org/prepare/

*Keep shoes and a working flashlight next to each bed. 
(important-avoid dark, protect from broken glasses /sharp objects on the floor)

* Get a fire extinguisher for your home. Your local fire department can train you and your family to use it properly. 
* Teach everyone in your household to use emergency whistles and/or to knock three times repeatedly if trapped. Rescuers searching collapsed buildings will be listening for sounds. 
* Identify the needs of household members and neighbors with special requirements or situations, such as use of a wheelchair, walking aids, special diets, or medication.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

olivaw said:


> The Canadian Red Cross sells a two person deluxe emergency kit for $122. https://products.redcross.ca/product/1177/crc-deluxe-disaster-preparedness-kit-2-person Does anybody have one of these? Is it a worthwhile investment or are you better off building your own?


Better than nothing but I prefer to incorporate most of those things into a more practical everyday carry. Where is that red bag going to be when you need it? Looks like something you'll keep in the car or house? What if you are at work or away from your house/vehicle? This is what I try to carry after being stranded myself and learning from others, and keeping practicality and priorities in mind

Critical things I can nearly always carry:
Smartphone - Primary SOS, Medical ID, emergency notifications and LED flashlight
Keychain - penlight, micro firestarter, $10 multitool (flight approved)
Shirt - can be used as compression bandage/dressing

Critical things I usually always carry unless dressed down/up:
Belt - can be used for emergency first aid, splint, tourniquet if trained
Pocket knife/Multitool (must be removed before flight)
Pen/notepad

Things that are typically in my everyday pack within arms reach, carry on flights/travel, or at least with vehicle:
Cash and basic medical ID info in zip lock
Water container - Klean Kanteen but anything will do (empty before flights)
Water purification - $33 Sawyer mini water filter
Minimal First aid kit - $35 Adventure Medical Kit ultralight/watertight .9  (check if refills required)
Compression bandage - $14 Israeli bandage (not usually in pack realistically)
Power bank and USB cables- to recharge USB smartphone and devices (fire hazard, approved for carry on but not checked luggage)
Protection from elements - Windbreaker/outer shell, scarf, 100ml sunscreen, lip balm, ear plugs
Minimal hygiene kit, wet wipes, microfiber towel (100ml so it doubles for flights)
Gloves - I prefer Original mechanix $20 but anything will do
Personal locator beacon - cell backup or if leaving cell range (check registration and battery expiry)
Backup light - Headlamp or small USB LED light
Backup knife - small swiss army knife
Backup firestarter - small magnesium flint and striker
Tinder - dryer lint in a zip lock
Expendables - glow sticks, zap straps, sharpie, cord

What I consider my bug out bag is a loose duffle bag at home with basic 72 hrs camping supplies. No guns or walkie talkies or tacticool stuff really (ok maybe some tacticool stuff) That checklist is much longer but I would quickly add/remove stuff based on the situation, in complement or backup to the critical stuff already carried above. It's key to test this stuff on a weekend camping trip to find what works for you and what doesn't


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^Thanks for this. With the exception of the backup personal locator beacon, the "always carry" list and the "everyday pack" seems very reasonable and affordable. I am going to use it to create a kit for my wife and I. We already have a lot of this stuff already so I just need to take the time to load it all into one of our dry duffles. 

(The advantage of riding motorcycles, I guess, is that you tend to accumulate things like dry bags, tie wraps, sharpies, cords, multi tools, power banks, first aid kits, Mechanix gloves and the like).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea if you want to carry stuff around it definitely helps to use motorbike/hiking style kit

I compared my list to the Red Cross pack and I think I'll add some amazon mylar blankets. Those are easy to pack and easy to give away if needed. Most everything fits in the outer pockets of typical day packs. I never thought of face masks but a scarf or "buff" has many uses including face mask.

Besides the gas pumps, the next thing you see everyone line up for is to recharge phones so I think a power bank is realistic and practical



s1231 said:


> My cell phone is off the night for the same reason also.
> My main reason to have cell phone is for the emergency call (especially for winter road).) and I'm very light user.
> 
> Is it able to modify the sounds of siren?
> ...


I believe officials will go door to door in an evacuation but I'd prefer to save time with a phone notification.

My smartphone is set to "Do not disturb" 10pm-6am but an official government alert will override it



s1231 said:


> Several quake survivors mentioned about this.
> They had experienced disruption of electricity by the big earthquake for many days.
> If the electricity is still working after the big events then fill it up the water in bathtub & washing machine or any fillable container would be very useful later on.
> (wash up, flush the toilet etc.)


Yes water is the first thing you'll need besides shelter from elements/exposure. In Canada you may need a heat source to melt ice/snow or prevent it from freezing



s1231 said:


> *Keep shoes and a working flashlight next to each bed.
> (important-avoid dark, protect from broken glasses /sharp objects on the floor)


Never thought of keeping shoes by the bed but you always see people standing barefoot outside after a fire. That could be dangerous in Canadian winter


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> My wife and I don't have an emergency bug-out-bag. It is one of those tasks that I never got around to. Today, I googled what I should put in a home made kit ... The Canadian Red Cross sells a two person deluxe emergency kit for $122.
> 
> https://products.redcross.ca/product/1177/crc-deluxe-disaster-preparedness-kit-2-person
> 
> Is it a worthwhile investment or are you better off building your own?




later olivaw has posted this comment & it probably describes the majority of us:



olivaw said:


> ... the "always carry" list and the "everyday pack" seems very reasonable and affordable. I am going to use it to create a kit for my wife and I. We already have a lot of this stuff already so I just need to take the time to load it all into one of our dry duffles.




imho many persons would be better off building their own. For example i would not be able to even pick up that 80 pound red cross backpack, let alone escape agilely by running on foot, with a load that would crush a himalayan sherpa on my back.

a 10-litre bottle of water (included in red cross kit) is already a big no-no if one has to flee, running.

i'm pretty sure the scissors in the red cross kit are not a good enough quality. 40 waterproof matches are not enough imho. I don't see a small high-quality ultra-sharp knife, something with say a 4" blade, although such an item seems obligatoire to me. A good one can easily cost $100 on its own. Same price for a good pair of scissors.

doesn't the person fleeing emergency need a waterproof pack of personal ID papers. For a family, such a pack can get pretty big & heavy. It should include passports, drivers' license, cash, birth certificates, vaccination & essential medical records, credit card(s). Enough to restart one's life if the house burns down completely or gets swept away.

some parties require life-support prescription meds, they would need to pack these into the emergency escape kit & remember to keep changing/refreshing the actual pills as time passes & the kit remains in storage, unused. Ideally such parties would escape with a refill prescription for the meds.

what about changes of clothing. Personal grooming. Soap, shampoo. We're easily up to 100 pounds here. This sounds like escape-by-car.

what about escaping on foot? here m3s probably has the best suggestion, he says aim to survive 72 hours, carry water & an outer shell to protect against weather only. I would still add waterproof matches, a small knife, a flashlight, a mylar survival blanket, water treatment pills or filter, medical bandages, some kind of basic painkiller in case of injury, & always those personal papers. Reluctant though i am to believe it, i suppose human beings could survive 72 hours without any food? but we would not want to put a young child through that, & certainly not an infant.


EDIT: i haven't studied m3's suggestions in post #17 yet, but hopefully they suggest a lighter-weight 72-hour escape-running-on-foot kind of back carry.



.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

s1231 said:


> Is it able to modify the sounds of siren?
> Making a different call like General warning sounds (to look up the emergency notification site, email / cell notification, prepare etc.),
> Near tunami sound (need to go higher place immediately) etc.
> If those sirens are using internationally, then local & traveler will recognize the current significant events and that lead to act promptly. (Need some training)


great idea for the future but can you imagine the bureaucracy involved in creating an international siren system? also a bit problematic for deaf persons living unassisted





> If the electricity is still working after the big events then fill it up the water in bathtub & washing machine or any fillable container would be very useful later on


very useful tip. In rural regions in quebec the local hydro often fails, so during bad storms country people have learned to always fill up their bathtubs & large water containers anyhow, even while the power is still working. Does no harm & can really make a difference during a routine power outage.



S1231 says consult this website:

https://www.earthquakecountry.org/prepare/



more valuable tips from S1231; i like the whistle. Much louder & more versatile than knocking 3 times by hand. Especially useful for children, i would imagine. Whistles should be worn around the neck.



> *Keep shoes and a working flashlight next to each bed.
> 
> * Get a fire extinguisher for your home. Your local fire department can train you and your family to use it properly.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Great discussion here. 

Thinking about what it would take us to get ready to evacuate our home in a panic situation convinces me that my wife and I are ill prepared. We're not in a position to reasonably prepare for a foot escape and extended camping trip. We can certainly be better prepared for an evacuation order, fire or extended electricity outage. 

We have a dog that we would rather not leave behind so our plan needs to include our smallest family member's needs.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

About the only concern I have is if the hydro goes out for a long time during a very cold spell. Although we rent, I am considering a full size natural gas generator hooked up to the hydro.

What kind of disaster would require most regions of Canada to abandon their homes ?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> What kind of disaster would require most regions of Canada to abandon their homes ?


Government of Canada natural hazards

Besides that.. train derailment? terrorism? industrial explosion? electro magnetic pulse? chemical biological disaster? cyber attack? nuclear meltdown? ballistic missile? meteor? space junk? aliens? zombies? does it really matter?

The same basic preparedness can mitigate any situation. I regularly use most of the stuff I carry in non emergency situations.

CBC radio has a really good podcast "Fault Lines" playing out an earthquake scenario in Vancouver by comparing to the one in Christ Church NZ. I've heard some of it on CBC radio but you can search their site or podcasts


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> more valuable tips from S1231; i like the whistle. Much louder & more versatile than knocking 3 times by hand. Especially useful for children, i would imagine. Whistles should be worn around the neck.


I carry a small 120db whistle on my keychain. Forget it's there but it's been in my pocket everyday for years. I think the key is for it to be very discrete and attached to something you'll carry everyday. There are small aluminum whistles on amazon you could clip to kids jackets, packs etc.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3 & s1 your links to gummint of canada natural hazards & earthquake dot org don't seem to be working
maybe it's just the router here but could you both have a look/see please


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i'm pretty sure the scissors in the red cross kit are not a good enough quality. 40 waterproof matches are not enough imho. I don't see a small high-quality ultra-sharp knife, something with say a 4" blade, although such an item seems obligatoire to me. A good one can easily cost $100 on its own. Same price for a good pair of scissors.


I got some small $10 amazon paramedic shears that easily fit inside the $35 ultralight medical kit. They are also airport approved although 1/5 airport security personnel will ask to inspect them.. so I stopped carrying them. I figure a good quality multitool will cover it but not flight approved.



humble_pie said:


> doesn't the person fleeing emergency need a waterproof pack of personal ID papers. For a family, such a pack can get pretty big & heavy. It should include passports, drivers' license, cash, birth certificates, vaccination & essential medical records, credit card(s). Enough to restart one's life if the house burns down completely or gets swept away.


Yes you want to laminate or zip lock some basic medical info. Name, allergies, medications, blood type, emergency contact. I carry this in a small passport pouch along with immunization records and any other important docs.

I used to carry encrypted scans of important docs on a small keychain USB thumb-stick but security is asking questions about USB drives now and they're generally frowned upon post Snowden. Planning to encrypt copies on smartphone and backup in cloud



humble_pie said:


> what about changes of clothing. Personal grooming. Soap, shampoo. We're easily up to 100 pounds here. This sounds like escape-by-car.


I didn't list it as something I consider critical but I carry 1 spare underclothing in everyday pack more for travel/flying. I've had to divert and spend days with only my carry on luggage. Think 9/11 when people were stuck in planes in Gander for 24 hrs. I carry very minimal travel hygiene kit, airline approved 100ml bottles, wet wipes, travel size tooth brush and essentials



humble_pie said:


> Reluctant though i am to believe it, i suppose human beings could survive 72 hours without any food? but we would not want to put a young child through that, & certainly not an infant.


Rule of thumb is the rule of 3s
You can survive about 3 minutes in icy water or without oxygen
You can survive about 3 hours exposed to harsh elements (given oxygen and not in icy water etc)
You can survive about 3 days without drinking water (given shelter)
You can survive about 3 weeks without food (given adequate water and shelter)

You could pack around some freeze dried food or energy bars, but digesting also requires more drinking water. The 72 hour concept is that officials should be able to get to you by then, so that's why there's focus on carrying protection from harsh elements and water

In Canada the biggest danger is probably the cold. We generally have lots of fresh water. How many people drive around without proper clothing? People were stranded in vehicles overnight in Montreal last winter


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have been in our penthouse for 20 years and only had one power failure. We are above the tsunami surge level plus we can walk out to Sentinel Hill on the 6th floor. We would likely go up to the roof in the event of a towering inferno.

So we have made totally inadequate plans.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> I got some small $10 amazon paramedic shears that easily fit inside the $35 ultralight medical kit. They are also airport approved although 1/5 airport security personnel will ask to inspect them.. so I stopped carrying them. I figure a good quality multitool will cover it but not flight approved.



i am fussy about scissors because i come from a long line of expert sewers & fashion designers. Have an inherited collection of scissors to die for. They don't manufacture the quality now like they used to in sheffield or edinburgh or paris 100 years ago.

the scissors you are linking are blunted instruments designed for paramedics & ER crews to quickly cut clothing or bandages off injured trauma patients. The blunting is on purpose so as to not accidentally stab the patient while rapidly cutting off his clothes. However this blunting makes the scissors useless for countless other tasks.

the fact that they have a saw tooth blade instead of a sharp steel blade reduces the risk that a medic will accidentally slice into a patient while cutting off his clothes, etc ... but it also makes those scissors far less efficient as scissors.

m3 i get that you particularly need tools that will be approved for flights. But a person fleeing fire or flood disaster is not headed immediately for an airport, he or she just needs to get to a safe place. So i'd opt for a traditional pair of high quality sharp scissors with pointed tips (one can use those pointed tips for digging in an emergency)

i have an all-purpose pair of 5.5 inch carbon steel scissors that once belonged to a great great grandmother. I've had them all my life, carried them with me everywhere i've ever lived. I just now looked for the near-invisible hallmark on the blade, it's so faint from generations of users that i had to use a magnifying glass. Almost worn off is the starry hallmark, then Rodgers. The location of the silversmith can no longer be made out but it had to have been sheffield england.

carbon steel is stronger, sharper than stainless steel. In almost 200 years, my scissors have never even had to be sharpened. I use them every day so i haven't figured out yet how to remember to include them in emergency kit while fleeing fire or earthquake ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-JOSEPH-RODGERS-SONS-SCISSORS-SHEFFIELD-/162645194806


re your other comments: these are all very valuable, we need to study all these.

but the real stunner is Forget About Food when you're preparing the 72-hour escape pack. The essentials are water & protection from weather, you tell us. Maybe i'm dumb that i didn't think about this before. Although maybe lots of people don't think about this.

PS i'd get lightheaded without food, think i'd include a little container of salt. M3 have you gone 3 days without food, did you have salt tablets.


.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm set for anything that comes with my Bigfoot travel trailer as long as the ground does not swallow it.


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

humble_pie said:


> m3 & s1 your links to gummint of canada natural hazards & earthquake dot org don't seem to be working
> maybe it's just the router here but could you both have a look/see please


Both links works for me~! If you are still in trouble, it may work with google cached links or try also their Text-only version.

Another concerning is spreading the fire by the large shakes. 
I wonder that each area's main gas valves are able to auto or manual shut off when hit the large scale one. It will reducing the fire impacts.


- Fire:
https://pnsn.org/outreach/earthquakehazards/fire
Fire has long been recognized as a major hazard following earthquakes. Before the 20th Century, earthquakes would often upset burning candles,
lamps, stoves and fireplaces (with dangerous fuels common). 



- Earthquake/Fire Safety:
http://engineering.ucla.edu/earthquake/

If your smoke detector goes off; if you see or smell fire or smoke:
(cover the mouth/nose with towel or cloth, getting low position – less smoke)
(Breathe in through the nose - reduces breathing rates )

* Remain calm and get out of the immediate area. 
* Pull the fire alarm, exit via the stairs,*DO NOT USE THE ELEVATOR. 
* Close the door behind you as you leave and all other doors as you exit—doors are built to withstand fire for a period of time—it gives you time to escape. 
* If you see smoke under the door, find another way out. 
* Feel the door with the back of your hand before you open it. If it is hot, find another way out. 
* Drop to the floor to avoid smoke and fumes. Crawl to safety. 
* If your clothes catch on fire, STOP where you are, DROP to the ground and ROLL over and over to smother the flames. 
* Call 9-1-1 from a safe location. 
* If you are trapped in a burning building, stay near a window and close to the floor. If possible, signal for help.



- Nose Breathing Improves Your Stamina:
https://blog.fitbit.com/3-reasons-you-need-to-be-a-nose-breather/
One study shows nose breathing reduces breathing rates by over 50 percent, 
and decreases perceived exertion by 60 percent—which means you might be able to workout harder and longer
if you simply close your mouth when you walk or run.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> m3 i get that you particularly need tools that will be approved for flights. But a person fleeing fire or flood disaster is not headed immediately for an airport, he or she just needs to get to a safe place. So i'd opt for a traditional pair of high quality sharp scissors with pointed tips (one can use those pointed tips for digging in an emergency)


Yea people can ignore the flight considerations or tailer everyday carry to personal needs or skills. There's not much use carrying something around everyday you've never used or don't know how to use while there is more use carrying something you are skilled with, as you will either be alone or pool your skills and resources with others. If I packed scissors everyday I'd forget to remove them every flight, so I pocket a multitool instead

As a frequent flyer my every day carry is designed to stay nearly the same for flights. This way if a flight gets diverted from a warm destination to cold or strands me somewhere I at least have a minimal set of basics covered. I've been stranded where cash is useless and the situation is very similar if you survive a major disaster and have to just get by 24-72 hrs with whatever you happen have with you



humble_pie said:


> but the real stunner is Forget About Food when you're preparing the 72-hour escape pack. The essentials are water & protection from weather, you tell us. Maybe i'm dumb that i didn't think about this before. Although maybe lots of people don't think about this.
> 
> PS i'd get lightheaded without food, think i'd include a little container of salt. M3 have you gone 3 days without food, did you have salt tablets.


I haven't bothered to pack emergency food around. I suppose some small energy bars or salt packets or tablets would do. I went many days without food. If you don't have food you don't really have energy to work hard and sweat so you should be ok without salt unless it's really hot. Our survival kits do have some tablets that look like jujubes candies.. to get by for up to 72 hrs

I remember not feeling hunger when priority is shelter or survival and there's no food around anyways. The moment you expect to have or see/smell food again is when the overwhelming hunger hits. Similar thing for sleep if you have something more important than sleep to deal with like a grizzly bear you won't even feel sleepy until you have a chance to sleep



Daniel A. said:


> I'm set for anything that comes with my Bigfoot travel trailer as long as the ground does not swallow it.


That's a great "bug out bag" as long as it's packed and ready to go, you're home, the roads are open and you have a tank of gas

I highly recommend the CBC Podcast again "Fault Lines" it goes over the scenarios very well and some things I never thought of. Like the first thing you'll do in the middle of the night is scramble just for shoes and light. Just last week my neighbours evacuated the back door at 5am though 5' of snow in sock feet after their truck exploded next to the main entry. Something as simple as location of shoes and light can matter

That's why the everyday carry concept is important. Say you survive a major disaster or event, but you could be separated from significant others in another location or half the house could be gone etc. Basically things in your checked luggage, car, house, driveway etc is not as good as having the basic key items in your pocket, within arms reach or next to your bed


----------

